# Snake trap that works



## watashot89 (May 8, 2013)

I happened to stumble upon a great way to kill snakes this afternoon. A week ago I had a cast net down by the lake and left it under the canoe. I was weed-eating today and flipped the canoe over to find two copperheads stuck in the net! One was already dead, and the other I killed before removing from the net. Afterwards I put the net back under the canoe and hopefully I catch some more!


----------



## rhbama3 (May 8, 2013)

I may be wrong( and often am), but those look like banded water snakes to me and not copperheads.


----------



## cuda67bnl (May 8, 2013)

You're not wrong, rhbama........  Those ain't copperheads.


----------



## fishtail (May 8, 2013)

I've witnessed this over 10 years ago from people trying to cover plants with mesh in order to prohibit  deer from browsing.
What happens is the snakes can't back up once in this stuff and can't progress beyond a certain point.
Usually kills beneficial snakes and is almost impossible to remove them.


----------



## Ridge Walker (May 8, 2013)

Not copperheads....those are two harmless water snakes you killed.

RW


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 8, 2013)

It doesn't matter how harmless they are.. They gonna die if I see them period no matter what kinda flippen snake it is !


----------



## GAGE (May 8, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> It doesn't matter how harmless they are.. They gonna die if I see them period no matter what kinda flippen snake it is !



Good gosh man, let it go!  If I where you, I would be a little more careful on this next attempt, as WE ALL know how the first one went down.


----------



## cuda67bnl (May 8, 2013)

I've said it before, but it needs to be said again.....  Many more people are bitten trying to kill them than are bitten leaving them alone......

I'm also constantly amazed at how many people kill snakes for no reason.


----------



## SpotandStalk (May 8, 2013)

Yep looks like 2 Timber rattlers to me.

Nice trap. May try that myself.


----------



## kc65 (May 9, 2013)

GAGE said:


> Good gosh man, let it go!  If I where you, I would be a little more careful on this next attempt, as WE ALL know how the first one went down.



No No:No No:No No:


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 9, 2013)

GAGE said:


> Good gosh man, let it go!  If I where you, I would be a little more careful on this next attempt, as WE ALL know how the first one went down.


 I have said it many times slither around me and see what happens you better stay off the ground and away from me.... Now let that go


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (May 9, 2013)

cuda67bnl said:


> I've said it before, but it needs to be said again.....  Many more people are bitten trying to kill them than are bitten leaving them alone......
> 
> I'm also constantly amazed at how many people kill snakes for no reason.


Same reason people kill anything.. Cause they can.. That's why you shoot them don't have to get close anymore hehehe


----------



## Ridge Walker (May 9, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I have said it many times slither around me and see what happens you better stay off the ground and away from me.... Now let that go



Yep we sure do know what happens, you've told us all about it. Some people never learn.

RW


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (May 9, 2013)

By no means am I judging or saying your wrong for killing them but just to let you know those are definitely  Banded Water Snakes and you may not want to publicly admit to killing them.
Copied and pasted from GA- Dept. of Natural Resources, "Georgia Snakes" publication. 
_Georgia Laws Regarding Snakes: 
Many people feel “the only good snake is a dead snake” and go out of their way to kill them. Harmless water 
snakes often are mistaken for cottonmouths and are killed “just in case.” However, killing non-venomous 
snakes is illegal in Georgia. Keeping native non-venomous snakes as pets also is illegal without the proper 
permits (call the DNR Special Permits Office at 770-761-3044 for info on obtaining exhibition permits for 
educational purposes). Venomous snakes, although beneficial, are not protected since they may pose a threat 
to humans. Be sure you know which 6 of the 41 species of snakes in Georgia are venomous. If possible, simply 
leave venomous snakes alone; you don’t need to kill them just because it’s legal._


----------



## andlan17 (May 10, 2013)

neither one of those is a copperhead. i think 9 out every 10 snakes a person sees is a copperhead. it amazes me.


----------



## southernboy2147 (May 10, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> It doesn't matter how harmless they are.. They gonna die if I see them period no matter what kinda flippen snake it is !



im with you again on this one.

yall let the guy be, if he wants to kill every snake he sees than so be it. its not like hes hurting you or your family in any way geez


----------



## waddler (May 10, 2013)

Why I do not kill non venomous snakes.

There is a law in Wildlife Management that is indisputable. It is the law that says, "Nature Abhors a Vacuum".

This means that every animal existing in nature is occupying a niche that allows it to live. That is partially food, water and shelter. In short, the environment where it is found is compatible with allowing it to exist there.

With snakes, this niche is very much overlapping as to the species of snake that occupy that niche. Now you have removed two harmless snakes from their niche, and two or more snakes will without fail move in and occupy those same niches. There is no reason why these new snakes cannot be Cottonmouths, the niches are the same for both species.

Instead of getting bitten by a harmless watersnake, you may have set in motion the circumstances for you, your children, wife or pets to enjoy a venomous contest for life with a Cottonmouth you evicted a harmless tenant to provide a home for.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 10, 2013)




----------



## waddler (May 10, 2013)

shakey gizzard said:


>



Hiding your face will not remove indisputable fact.


----------



## shakey gizzard (May 10, 2013)

waddler said:


> Hiding your face will not remove indisputable fact.



You are correct!  Ment more for the topic!


----------



## Ridge Walker (May 10, 2013)

southernboy2147 said:


> im with you again on this one.
> 
> yall let the guy be, if he wants to kill every snake he sees than so be it. its not like hes hurting you or your family in any way geez



Outdoorsmen who blatantly break wildlife laws make all other outdoorsmen look bad. So yes, it does affect me.

RW


----------



## thomas gose (May 13, 2013)

GAGE said:


> Good gosh man, let it go!  If I where you, I would be a little more careful on this next attempt, as WE ALL know how the first one went down.


----------



## dawg2 (May 13, 2013)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I have said it many times slither around me and see what happens you better stay off the ground and away from me.... Now let that go



We know what happened last time.  Thought you would have learned from that episode...

For the record, those are not copperheads.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 13, 2013)

Congratulations on killing a couple of harmless water snakes. the world is now a safer place.


----------



## southernboy2147 (May 13, 2013)

Ridge Walker said:


> Outdoorsmen who blatantly break wildlife laws make all other outdoorsmen look bad. So yes, it does affect me.
> 
> RW



no matter what some people WILL always want to argue.. go find a fence post bro.


----------



## fulldraw74 (May 13, 2013)

Ridge Walker said:


> Outdoorsmen who blatantly break wildlife laws make all other outdoorsmen look bad. So yes, it does affect me.
> 
> RW



Well said....


----------



## southernboy2147 (May 13, 2013)

Ridge Walker said:


> Outdoorsmen who blatantly break wildlife laws make all other outdoorsmen look bad. So yes, it does affect me.
> 
> RW





fulldraw74 said:


> Well said....



id be alot more worried about this ecomomy, the goverment spending that is done, takin scolar ships away from people who put there life on the line in the US military, praying for seal team 6 and wondering why our governemtn put 30 of them on a 1960's helicopter, wondering why they came out and said seal team 6 killed osama ETC... on top of keepin a roof over my head, putting food on my familes table, and making sure my family is healthy than worrying about a snake that you will never ever see yourself anyways.. and wont even affect the breading population. your worrys are so small that its pitiful about the non venomous snake... there are a lot bigger fish to fry in this country right now than that but were still choosing to make a deal about a dang snake.


----------



## fulldraw74 (May 13, 2013)

southernboy2147 said:


> id be alot more worried about this ecomomy, the goverment spending that is done, takin scolar ships away from people who put there life on the line in the US military, praying for seal team 6 and wondering why our governemtn put 30 of them on a 1960's helicopter, wondering why they came out and said seal team 6 killed osama ETC... on top of keepin a roof over my head, putting food on my familes table, and making sure my family is healthy than worrying about a snake that you will never ever see yourself anyways.. and wont even affect the breading population. your worrys are so small that its pitiful about the non venomous snake... there are a lot bigger fish to fry in this country right now than that but were still choosing to make a deal about a dang snake.



Your right...... no laws should apply anymore since all that other stuff is going on.


----------



## southernboy2147 (May 13, 2013)

fulldraw74 said:


> Your right...... no laws should apply anymore since all that other stuff is going on.



well ive found 2 today that look for a argument in anything thats said. please argue all you want with what i say, but dont put words in my mouth... or words in my sentence.


----------



## NCHillbilly (May 13, 2013)

southernboy2147 said:


> id be alot more worried about this ecomomy, the goverment spending that is done, takin scolar ships away from people who put there life on the line in the US military, praying for seal team 6 and wondering why our governemtn put 30 of them on a 1960's helicopter, wondering why they came out and said seal team 6 killed osama ETC... on top of keepin a roof over my head, putting food on my familes table, and making sure my family is healthy than worrying about a snake that you will never ever see yourself anyways.. and wont even affect the breading population. your worrys are so small that its pitiful about the non venomous snake... there are a lot bigger fish to fry in this country right now than that but were still choosing to make a deal about a dang snake.



Many people would say the same thing about spotlighting deer in your garden, shooting bedding bass with a pistol, killing a spike in a QDM county, shooting ducks off the water with a .22, catching turkeys with a 330 conibear or a corn-baited treble hook; or any number of other wildlife violations. If you hate snakes, then they don't matter to you personally- just like the deer eating somebody's crop don't matter to them at all and they want to kill them all, but the same deer might matter a lot to you if you're leasing his land to hunt on. That doesn't make it legal or right to kill something just because you don't like or understand it or you fear it for no reason. Killing a non-venomous snake is just as illegal as shooting a buck on posted land with a flashlight, and a snake is just as important as a deer or turkey (or me or you for that matter) in the overall scheme of things.


----------



## southernboy2147 (May 13, 2013)

NCHillbilly said:


> Many people would say the same thing about spotlighting deer in your garden, shooting bedding bass with a pistol, killing a spike in a QDM county, shooting ducks off the water with a .22, catching turkeys with a 330 conibear or a corn-baited treble hook; or any number of other wildlife violations. If you hate snakes, then they don't matter to you personally- just like the deer eating somebody's crop don't matter to them at all and they want to kill them all, but the same deer might matter a lot to you if you're leasing his land to hunt on. That doesn't make it legal or right to kill something just because you don't like or understand it or you fear it for no reason. Killing a non-venomous snake is just as illegal as shooting a buck on posted land with a flashlight, and a snake is just as important as a deer or turkey (or me or you for that matter) in the overall scheme of things.



very true point taken NChillbilly


----------



## fulldraw74 (May 13, 2013)

southernboy2147 said:


> well ive found 2 today that look for a argument in anything thats said. please argue all you want with what i say, but dont put words in my mouth... or words in my sentence.



The "argument" is about breaking a law and then trying to make it seem not important or to lack any meaning. The laws are there for a reason and as a previous poster said, "Outdoorsmen who blatantly break wildlife laws make all other outdoorsmen look bad"


----------



## southernboy2147 (May 13, 2013)

fulldraw74 said:


> The "argument" is about breaking a law and then trying to make it seem not important or to lack any meaning. The laws are there for a reason and as a previous poster said, "Outdoorsmen who blatantly break wildlife laws make all other outdoorsmen look bad"



i understood that with the first post.. but i didn't say that about EVERY law as the poster stated.


----------



## Bucky T (May 13, 2013)

Ignorance..


----------



## rhbama3 (May 13, 2013)

Pic has been deleted and this thread has gone far enough.


----------

